# Interfaces



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Lately I've been thinking of updating/upgrading my recording setup. I understand the need for good reference monitors, but what is the difference really with interfaces? I've used 2 different lower ended types and found them much the same. As long as the latency is as low as possible all you are concerned with is getting an audio signal into the DAW? Am I right? Is there really a difference between a $200, $600, Etc.? See my first one years ago was a Logic audio ISIS maxi studio, that you put the card right in your PC. Then a few years back I bought (and am still using) a Lexicon Omega for $400. I'm looking at buying a new MOTU (possibly the hybrid USB/Firewire) That's why I've been thinking is there really that much difference. A friend of mine uses some rackmounted Firestudio something or other that he paid a lot for (Over a thousand if I'm correct) and I don't really see much of a difference there either. I've been playing guitar for a long time and Attempting to record for quite a while (I still consider myself a beginner at recording) and I usually subscribe to the idea that "You get what you pay for". (except when you pay for a name) So I'm really wondering if I should even bother upgrading my interface? Any thoughts?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Low latency isn't as much of an issue if the device supports direct hardware monitoring.

Make sure your firewire chipset is compatible with any firewire device you may plan on purchasing. Same goes for USB.

There is one rule of thumb. Crap in is crap out. Your capture devices, be it the interface, mic preamps etc are the most important in the chain.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Desktop or laptop? Number of inputs/outputs required?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm a noob with computerized recording, and didn't really give any thought to the "quality" of the USB connection. I'm looking at a USB mixer so I can submix up to 3 mics before sending the signal to the computer. Is it better to get a dedicated interface with multiple inputs so I can mix in Audacity (or whatever)?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

It's official, I am a thread killer...


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Matt, I'd personally always prefer to do my mixing after the fact, in the DAW. That's just more flexible. I believe the USB mixers from Mackie will show up as multiple-input devices when you connect, not just a stereo pair. Something like the Mackie ProFx8. Or an interface unit with multiple in's if you've already got a mixer or outboard pre-amps you want to use.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought the MOTU, so far its been very difficult to set up. Has tons of features and built in effects though.


----------



## soundgrazer (Oct 31, 2010)

The digital to analog convertors are the difference in the price; usually, but some companies are doing the made in China option to reduce price. For example, I am using a $400 Tascam 1604 and I am pleasantly surprised.

The thing most of these interfaces lack is faders (the knobs are less accurate for live mixing.) 

On a budget, I would spend the money on good microphones before the interface.

I still think Firewire is better than USB2 in terms of stability, but with a fast enough computer, the USB2 works pretty good if you lay off the effects during recording. (Sometimes you have to unplug these things or turn them on and off to get the computer to see it.) Of course, they recently came out with USB3.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just curious, what is the Tascam 1604? Are you referring to the Tascam US1641? That's what I have and it works great specially in the Windows 7 environment. I added a PCI usb card so that the usb used by the interface is not shared by any other peripherals (mouse, extra drive, etc..). I agree about laying off the effects during recording. What we've done so far is to do the tracking without any effects and with the idea of adding the effects during the mixing. It's worked well so far.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Chito said:


> Just curious, what is the Tascam 1604? Are you referring to the Tascam US1641? That's what I have and it works great specially in the Windows 7 environment. I added a PCI usb card so that the usb used by the interface is not shared by any other peripherals (mouse, extra drive, etc..). I agree about laying off the effects during recording. What we've done so far is to do the tracking without any effects and with the idea of adding the effects during the mixing. It's worked well so far.


I am using one of those as well. Agreed with the effects post recording.


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

The three main factors (beside brand names) which define price for interfaces are: 1) A/D Conversion 2) Number of simultaneous input channels 3) Mic Pres

If you get an interface which is at the bottom end of the price scale it usually means the quality of the aforementioned price factors are of
lower quality. Transversely, higher end units use higher end A/D converters and Mic Pres and usually have multiple inputs as well.

Do you record primarily solo? If so you might want to consider getting a 1 or 2 channel interface at the top of your price range. Then you know that the unit will usually have better mic pres and A/D converters than say an 8 channel interface in the same price range. 

If multiple channels are needed (live drums situation and full live band) then an interface with multiple Inputs will be your preference, however, the mic pres and A/D conversion may be a little lack luster.

Once you get more heavily into recording you will find that your end product is usually only as good as the weakest component in your signal chain (and recording ability of course), and the constant quest for new and different Mic Pres, Mics etc will be never-ending. If you think guitar gear is expensive (which it can be) wait until/if you get heavily into the Pro-Audio GAS arena. It is insanely expensive. However, the old adage is true: "you get what you pay for"

You have to find a price that is comfortable for you to spend, and find an interface which suits your needs in that range. Used is always an excellent route to go if you know what you are looking for. Good luck

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

gearjunkie said:


> I bought the MOTU, so far its been very difficult to set up. Has tons of features and built in effects though.


Which one did you get? The Ultralite Mk3? That's a nice one, but a pain in the butt to figure out, though.


----------



## gearjunkie (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah the Ultralite MK3 hybrid. There is a learning curve to it. But I guess there is with everything.


----------

